# How do you use all your eggs?



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

To all of you fellow chicken keepers:

We get a fair amount more eggs than we can eat so we end up either giving them away or selling the extra. My question is how to you eat your eggs? We have a variety of ways to prepare them but just curious if anybody has any unique egg dishes that they use to keep from getting sick of egg?

We of course fry and scramble them, use them in cakes and cookies, use them in pancakes, and occasionally my wife makes a quiche.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Pound Cake!

1lb eggs
1lb butter
1lb sugar
1lb flour

About 8-10 medium eggs make a pound.

Rice Pudding

Bread Pudding


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Aside from all the typical; wraps, sandwiches, omelets, deviled eggs, pickled etc., some things like potato salad can use tons.

A big use can also be homemade mayonnaise, which seemed funny to me at first because we tend to use more mayo when we use more eggs.

Eggnog can use up a ton. Custard is another one :yummy:

All kinds of uses in baking (not my specialty) S.O uses many when making homemade pie filling (like pumpkin).

We also give to the animals when we can spare some


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

We have eggs every single breakfast, plus some boiled eggs for snacks and deviled eggs on special occasions.

Since dog food got so high, I started feeding our dog whatever we eat. I just make an extra plate (leaving off the onions and tomatoes). Sometimes, when we run a little short on meat, I throw 2 or 3 eggs in her food.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I eat eggs almost every morning for breakfast. In addition to the things on your list, We love egg salad.
I only have 11 hens so besides what we eat, I sell 4-6 dozen a week. I use that money to buy the feed. Since they started laying, I have never used my own money to buy feed.

I live about a half mile from church. All I have to do is put a cooler, a sign, & a can for money out by the road on Sunday morning. The eggs go away, and there is money in the can.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Cooking experiments can use up a lot of eggs. For years I’d eat eggs sunny side up because I never learned to flip them without breaking the yolk. One day I had about 30 eggs in a bucket I couldn’t sell.

I was determined to make “eggs over easy”! Learn to flip an egg! After 20 eggs even my large german shepherd was looking at me as if to say… please don’t break another yolk! :rofl: She was sick for 2 days, kept her outside! She couldn't help eating them! 

I called her "Cool Hand Luke" for several days!


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Besides the usual eggs for breakfast and using them in baking bread, etc. we use a bunch with making homemade mayonnaise and making pasta. 

You can also freeze eggs. We do this occasionally and it comes in handy when you get company and need to whip up a bunch of scrambled eggs. Pull out a ziplock bag of lightly beaten frozen eggs in the evening............ next morning quick beating and into the pan.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I am not in your situation; we lived in a modern city? we are not allow to have any farm animals around but if I were in your situation I would definitely learn how to properly dehydrated eggs and preserved them for the long road ahead, there are many ways to used them and just like dry milk you can make your own cake mixes at home and probably sell them after you experiment with the recipes, you can even make and sell Spanish custards from home, this is a very stylish dessert and with farm fresh eggs, wow its wonderful. Good luck.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Dehydrating is good if you can keep them around long enough. We never have excess eggs around long enough to bother........... but we sure use it for fruit and such. Maybe later in life when we are no longer getting a lot of guests for part of the year we will go back to dehydrating eggs.

Also use it for mushrooms on years when there are a lot of morels.

Not to hijack the thread, as it is relevant, what dehydrator unit do you folks finds works the best? Ours is getting a little long in the tooth and could stand to be upgraded.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Eat them.
Give a few dozen a way.


----------



## KittyCat (Dec 1, 2010)

So you got excess eggs. Want to put them to their best use? Someone once said "Throwing rotten vegetables at politicians is a time honored American tradition". I think rotten eggs could do the job just as well!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Quiche a week and supply my son and friends with free eggs! I have 4 dozen in the frig now. I will see the my son this weekend!


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lots of frittatas, oven pancakes, yorkshire puddings, soufflées, bread puddings, egg salad, Korean steamed eggs (savory custard) and still some to give away. When there's plenty of fresh fruit available I mean to make a pavlova using whites and try Davarm's salt-cured yolks.


----------

